

Positive pregnancy test diagnoses man's cancer - villagefool
http://boingboing.net/2012/11/08/positive-pregnancy-test-diagno.html

======
dalke
And once upon a time it would have been remarkable that someone used a
telephone to diagnose a disease. Or someone watched a television show and
released they had the same disease. ... I feel old and jaded now. ;)

